# HP Scanjet 3970



## Desert_Rat (Nov 22, 2003)

I have a Dual G5 and I am trying to install my Scanjet 3970.  I installed the hardware and software as instructed in the manual but cannot get the computer to recognize the scanner.  I am using OSX 10.3, I do not have a USB hub connected to my computer and the scanner is connected to the USB port on the front of the CPU.  The other devices I have connected are the apple keyboard and mouse, a wacom tablet and a HP Photosmart 7350 printer.  Any suggestions on getting the scanner to work?


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 22, 2003)

Desert_Rat said:
			
		

> I have a Dual G5 and I am trying to install my Scanjet 3970.  I installed the hardware and software as instructed in the manual but cannot get the computer to recognize the scanner.  I am using OSX 10.3, I do not have a USB hub connected to my computer and the scanner is connected to the USB port on the front of the CPU.  The other devices I have connected are the apple keyboard and mouse, a wacom tablet and a HP Photosmart 7350 printer.  Any suggestions on getting the scanner to work?



Does the scanner show up in your System Profiler (USB tab)?
Do you have the latest software for both the 3970 (version 5.5.6), and your PhotoSmart 7350 (version 2.3.6, just released)  
If the scanner is recognized in you System Profiler, and just won't work, do you get any kind of error messages?  If not (or even if you do) I suspect the software needs updating for 10.3    If you call HP, occasionally they will have beta software that you can download.


----------



## Desert_Rat (Nov 22, 2003)

The Scanner does not show up in the system profile and validated that I have the latest software both HP an Apple. I am get an error some of the time when I hit the refresh button in Director.  

When I looked in the system profile I did notice an HP Photosmart P1000 show up on the USB tab.  When I unplug the scanner from the USB the Photosmart P1000 goes away.  I have attempted to reload the software but has not made a change.  I will be contacting HP next week.  

Are there any other suggestions? Is there a way to delete both the printer and scanner software and start all over?


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 22, 2003)

Desert_Rat said:
			
		

> The Scanner does not show up in the system profile and validated that I have the latest software both HP an Apple. I am get an error some of the time when I hit the refresh button in Director.
> 
> When I looked in the system profile I did notice an HP Photosmart P1000 show up on the USB tab.  When I unplug the scanner from the USB the Photosmart P1000 goes away.  I have attempted to reload the software but has not made a change.  I will be contacting HP next week.
> 
> Are there any other suggestions? Is there a way to delete both the printer and scanner software and start all over?



If you run the PhotoSmart installer, you will see an uninstall option when you get to the screen with the install button. The Scanner probably has the same type of uninstaller (run the installer)  The PhotoSmart install update is just a couple weeks old.  Your printer should be OK, I can't say the same about the scanner, so you probably should just uninstall the scanner (there may be a 3rd party software available that will run the scanner, I don't know for sure.)


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 23, 2003)

Scanners are a big problem with OS X. Some work some don't. Check out VueScan. http://www.hamrick.com/vsm.html

There is a large list of supported scanners.


----------



## Desert_Rat (Nov 23, 2003)

I want to thank everybody for their assistance, here is whats happened since yesterday.  I removed all HP software (printer and scanner), reinstalled the scanner software first, finnally was able to see the scanner but still could not scan anything.  All I got was "waiting for lamp warmup" and the app froze.  I put the scanner on a Dell with XP and got a simular result and then an error.  I am going to exchange the scanner as it appears to be defective.


----------

